# What are the most straightforward/most effective plugins for placing orchestral instruments that aren't pre-panned?



## Coriolis (Apr 26, 2020)

I have VSL MIRx, and it's very easy to use, but it only works with VSL products. I've been eyeing MIR Pro, because it would work for any company's instruments _and_ audio files, and clearly displays the seating chart, but it's really expensive. I'd like to get it eventually, but it's too expensive.

Are there any plugins, that you'd recommend, that are visually clear and relatively intuitive, are good for orchestral and acoustic instruments, and has placement for left/right/depth (how far from the conductor the instrument sits on stage)? I googled, and I see a lot of products with lots sliders and squiggly soundwaves.


----------



## Terry93D (Apr 26, 2020)

Auburn's Panagement 2 is both clear and intuitive. https://www.auburnsounds.com/products/Panagement.html


----------



## JohnG (Apr 26, 2020)

You don't need any of that with libraries that have multiple mic positions.

Just work with the various mics until it sounds good.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 26, 2020)

Speaking of panning ... is there a list somewhere of which libraries are panned? Like OT, Spitfire, ...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 26, 2020)

Terry93D said:


> Auburn's Panagement 2 is both clear and intuitive. https://www.auburnsounds.com/products/Panagement.html



Don't forget that it G O T . R E V E R B


----------



## muk (Apr 27, 2020)

Panagement

2cAudio Precedence

VirtualSoundStage 2

dearVR Pro (has been on sale for as low as 30$)

Independence Origami (the only spatial panner I know that works with convolution, not algorithmic reverb. There used to be a free version of this. Don't know if it still exists).

Eareverb 2

Inspired Acoustic's Inspirata (to be released in May)

If you are working in Cubase, you could also try the method that @Rob described here (completely free):






Neat reverb trick?


or not... I thought this could be an improvement over simple stereo reverb send, but I'm rather naive when it comes to these technical audio things, being definitely more a musician than an engineer... anyway here's the idea, please don't laugh. Cubase+Spaces here but it can be done in every daw...




vi-control.net






Here is another recent thread about your question:






Plug in equivalent to VIENNA MIR PRO


(PS: An example for "tasks" I have in mind: -> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/a-nice-story-about-mir-pro-in-pandemic-times.92053/#post-4538720) Personally, i record mics from instrument that i want in my daw and i place them separately in the stereo field according to the orchestra. I...




vi-control.net


----------



## nicolasjlaget (Jun 2, 2020)

2CAUDIO Precedence. 
Works in tandem with their reverb Breeze 2 to place object very easily in various spaces.

It takes a little bit of effort (yes: you’ll actually need to read the well written manual : ) to learn the different ways you can use it but once you set up your template it’s a real treat.

Also Breeze2 And Precedence sounds really good and are very cpu efficient.

Enjoy. 



Coriolis said:


> I have VSL MIRx, and it's very easy to use, but it only works with VSL products. I've been eyeing MIR Pro, because it would work for any company's instruments _and_ audio files, and clearly displays the seating chart, but it's really expensive. I'd like to get it eventually, but it's too expensive.
> 
> Are there any plugins, that you'd recommend, that are visually clear and relatively intuitive, are good for orchestral and acoustic instruments, and has placement for left/right/depth (how far from the conductor the instrument sits on stage)? I googled, and I see a lot of products with lots sliders and squiggly soundwaves.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 2, 2020)

MirPro


----------



## M Abela (Jun 3, 2020)

dearVRPro - excellent


----------

